# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  بعد تشويه انفها تتوب عن عمليات التجميل ...

## شمعة امل

قالت الفنانة المصرية "ميسرة" إنها تابت عن إجراء عمليات تجميل مرة أخرى بعد تشوّه أنفها في الجراحة الأخيرة، الأمر الذي ألجأها إلى رفع دعوى قضائية ضد الطبيب.
وأضافت ميسرة .إنها المرة الثانية التي فشلت في جراحة تجميل؛ إذ أصيبت من قبل بالتسمم بعد إجراء عملية نفخ خدودها، لكنها نجت بعد أن ظلت بالمستشفى عشرة أيام.
وأكدت أنها لن تتنازل عن حقها في قضية تشويه أنفها. مشيرة إلى أنها أقامت دعوى قضائية ضد أحد مراكز التجميل في مصر لتثبت فيها حجم الأضرار التي لحقت بها، مؤكده أنها سوف تحول الأمر إلى قضية رأي عام.
وقالت إنها أقدمت على عملية تجميل الأنف بعدما شعرت أن هناك شيئا زائدا بها، مشيرة إلى أن أحد أبرز الأطباء في مصر أكد لها أن العملية بسيطة ولن تستغرق طويلا.
لكن الفنانة المصرية فوجئت بعد العملية بتورم شديد في منطقة الأنف، وأضحت تتنفس بصعوبة، فعادت إلى مركز التجميل لتستفسر منه عن هذه الأعراض، فأخبرها أن العملية سليمة، لكن النتيجة لن تظهر إلا بعد ثلاثة أشهر.

أعراض التشويه
وفي هذه الفترة -كما تقول ميسرة- توقفت عن الأعمال الفنية، كما ظهرت عليها أعراض أخرى مثل الدوار الشديد، الأمر الذي جعل حالتها النفسية سيئة، وبعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر عادت للطبيب الذي أجرى الجراحة، فإذا به ينفي أنه قام بها أصلا.
وتتابع ميسرة أنها تقدمت بشكوى ضد الطبيب إلى النقابة، ثم سافرت إلى مركز طبي في باريس لإصلاح ما أفسده الطبيب المصري في أنفها.
وقالت إنها حرصت على أن تحصل على مستندات من الطبيب الفرنسي الذي أثبت أن الطبيب الذي أجرى لها الجراحة في مصر اخترق الأنف من الداخل، مما تسبب لها في تضييق مجرى التنفس بالأنف، كما أنه لم يقترب من الجزء الزائد بالأنف الذي كانت ترغب في إزالته أصلا.
وتقدمت الفنانة المصرية بهذه المستندات إلى نقابة الأطباء، لكنها لم تتحرك لاتخاذ أي قرار، الأمر الذي اضطرها إلى اللجوء إلى القضاء. بحسب ميسرة.
وتستعد ميسرة حاليا لبدء تصوير دورها في فيلم "عايش 8 جيجا" لمحمد سعد، وتجسد فيه شخصية سيدة تضطرها الظروف إلى محامٍ تطالبه برفع دعوى قضائية ضد أحد الأشخاص الذين حاولوا اغتصابها. الفيلم قصة نادر صلاح الدين، وإخراج أشرف فايق.

----------


## تاج النساء

حلو الموضوع مع انه عادي

----------


## شمعة امل

> حلو الموضوع مع انه عادي


مرورك الاحلى 
شو هو اللي عادي ؟؟

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بقترح عليها تشيله كامل هاد انفها بشبه ايد الفنجان  :Icon29:  

thanks sham3it 2mal

----------


## تاج النساء

> مرورك الاحلى 
> شو هو اللي عادي ؟؟


عادي يعني كلهم بيعملوا عمليات تجميل؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> بقترح عليها تشيله كامل هاد انفها بشبه ايد الفنجان  
> 
> thanks sham3it 2mal


ههههههههههههههه 
يسلمو على المرور العطر

----------


## شمعة امل

> عادي يعني كلهم بيعملوا عمليات تجميل؟؟


 
اه كلهم بس هي عملت كتير  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تاج النساء

اه انشالله بترجع يوم القيامة اشنع بالنار

----------


## شمعة امل

> اه ان شالله بترجع يوم القيامة اشنع بالنار


اكيد رح تتعاقب لانو عمليات التجميل حرام
يسلو على مرورك الحلو

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> اه كلهم بس هي عملت كتير


 
اكيد رايح تصير هيك اخر شئ ..........








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Icon29:  :SnipeR (7):  :Icon29:  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شمعة امل

> اكيد رايح تصير هيك اخر شئ ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الصوره مش مبينه للاسف 
بس مبين حلوه ههههههههههه

----------


## عاشقةالحرية

و هي ليش ساوت هالعمليات  بس الله يهديها

----------


## شمعة امل

> و هي ليش ساوت هالعمليات بس الله يهديها


مشان تكون حلوه كتير  :SnipeR (39): 
الله يهديها 
ميرسي على المرور

----------

